# What Do You Think?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok my wife has been working on this Site for couple weeks.She went over to her Partners House today.Her Partners DH wasn't happy with it said it looked cheap.

Plus he is wanting them to Hire a friend of his that just got laid off.Like my wife told him this business needs to be turning enough profit for wages for her and her partner before they even think of hiring.

http://www.bingotracks.com/index.html

big rockpile


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

big rockpile said:


> Ok my wife has been working on this Site for couple weeks.She went over to her Partners House today.Her Partners DH wasn't happy with it said it looked cheap.
> 
> Plus he is wanting them to Hire a friend of his that just got laid off.Like my wife told him this business needs to be turning enough profit for wages for her and her partner before they even think of hiring.
> 
> ...


Basic, simple, easy to use, so its perfect. Although it needs more uniformity. When you click on the city or Organization there is no way back to the home page. When people hit a dead end they leave your site(not good). The day of the weeks search page is a good secondary page template. 

Although, I'm not sure how you will make money on this? Will bingo providers pay to be listed or are you just counting on ad revenue? If your counting on ads you'd better find a place for that now. Even if you only advertise your own site for now.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Bigrockpile

Tell your wife, opinions are like ----- Holes, everybody has one.

If he thinks it's cheap looking then let him pay his laid off buddy to come up with a prototype that isn't cheap looking . Let her husband pay for it and consider it a donation to the new business.

If your wife and her partner are happy, then we are happy.

She is right about turning a profit. you have to hang the bells before you can ring them.

I've designed some pretty horrendous sites in my times. If the customer wants turquoise and orange, the customer gets turquoise and orange. From a designers POV, it is difficult to work with but customer is the boss after all.

Onward and upward. Later, after the business takes off, hire a designer by going through the bid process and have the site redone.

Lee


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It's good looking, but I also don't understand how it turns a profit.

Also, most bingo folks I know have their favorite places already mapped out and a circuit that they play.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

blooba said:


> Basic, simple, easy to use, so its perfect. Although it needs more uniformity. When you click on the city or Organization there is no way back to the home page. When people hit a dead end they leave your site(not good). The day of the weeks search page is a good secondary page template.
> 
> Although, I'm not sure how you will make money on this? Will bingo providers pay to be listed or are you just counting on ad revenue? If your counting on ads you'd better find a place for that now. Even if you only advertise your own site for now.


Just have to hit Logo at bottom of the page to go back to Home.

Just shows what all the BINGO Parlors are doing through the week and shows all Specials.

The BINGO Parlors pay for a years Service of Advertising up Front.They pay two different prices according to what they want.Right now we are looking at around 200 Parlors here and try to get all we can Nation Wide.

So far we have paid all out of Pocket cost and Change.But first part of April hope to have plenty of cushion and start getting a Pay Check. :nanner:

big rockpile


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'm boggled.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I'm boggled.


In what way? :shrug:

big rockpile


----------



## Cassie (Dec 7, 2002)

The 2nd sentence has "infomation" instead of "information" other than that it looks fine to me, but I'm not a graphic artist or web designer by any stretch.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Cassie said:


> The 2nd sentence has "infomation" instead of "information" other than that it looks fine to me, but I'm not a graphic artist or web designer by any stretch.


Thanks! You have no idea how many have read that and missed it.My wife got jumped the other day for not putting in a period.

big rockpile


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Amazing, i would never think to look for bingo on the net......... but apparently there is a market for it. Cause i googled it in missouri......... results surprised me and i don't do bingo. lol

One suggestion, if i may............. have a search by zip code / first three digits of zip -- allows a little more flexibility. 

Your wife is quite correct, ya just can't help everyone that's having a tough time. I sincerely hope wife and friend have some kind of contract drawn up. If not it very likely will get ugly someplace down the road.

just my .02


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

The idea is just awesome, and I like the bingo balls graphic but I personally wouldn't use it so much. Maybe once across the top or once down the side. Good luck to your wife with her venture.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

katy said:


> Amazing, i would never think to look for bingo on the net......... but apparently there is a market for it. Cause i googled it in missouri......... results surprised me and i don't do bingo. lol
> 
> One suggestion, if i may............. have a search by zip code / first three digits of zip -- allows a little more flexibility.
> 
> ...


All kinds of Contracts.

She has to go to Springfield in the morning and she is going to kick me out at Bass Pro again.  She could at least give me some $$.

big rockpile


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I googled in "springfield missouri bingo" and your near the top of page 3. Not bad. I think a lot of people search through the internet first so a great idea here!


----------

